# "one call" insurance



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

i'd avoid these idiots if you ever have the misfortune of dealing with them.

dads car insurance is due for renewal, so went on the compare website and entered all the details and saw a few cheap companies but you had to add "extras", saw "one call" insurance that had everything included, windscreen cover, motor legal protection, courtesy car and breakdown cover.

printed off the documents on line and there was nothing about the breakdown cover so he tried ringing yesterday only to be on hold for so long he gave up, so i rung today and after being on hold for 10 minutes got through and had to put dad on the phone and apparently the breakdown cover was only a free "membership" and you had to pay £20 each time you called them out, maximun of twice a year, and even then it would be the nearest garage to where you are, so basically it is no breakdown cover at all, just done through them to charge you the pleasure of £20 when you need assistance, sure there'd be other charges after that, and she couldnt see my argument about advertising the breakdown cover included when there isn't, as i said when im with the AA/RAC i didnt get charged a call out fee ontop of the "membership", so said we'll cancel, now bearing in mind it doesnt even start until the 26th February, they wanted to charge a cancellation fee of £50!!!! so i asked to speak to a supervisor, as she said it was in the terms and agreement which we clicked that we have read, blah blah and went through the usual questions of why, etc etc etc, she put me on hold and managed to arrange a discounted fee of £20, so i told dad about it, and he said to just cancel it, dont blame him really, so would i of tbh, (and yes maybe we should have read all the countless pages of T&C, but we didnt, dont usually either) 

so, IMHO, steer clear of these idiots :wall:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

this is on the website...........

_*Get more value for money with One Call!
UK call centres and online customer support
A dedicated claims line available 24 hours a day, 365 days a year
Legal service with up to £50,000 worth of assistance
Home start and recovery breakdown membership with onward service for you or any insured driver using the vehicle
One Call's no claims discount guarantee and bonus builder for additional drivers over 25 years of age
Courtesy car, driving in the EU, windscreen cover, loss of key cover and key locator service included as standard*_


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

when did you take out the insurance? might be worth looking into the distance selling regs.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

think it was the 5/6 feb


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

I had to deal with this company when I had my accident, bunch of clowns. Some of them cause arguments with you, wtf?


----------

